# Biorythms - Check yours everyday at ASF



## noirua (21 February 2008)

http://www.bio-chart.com

You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor. 

To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.


----------



## sam76 (22 February 2008)

I had a go.

Seem a bit like astrology.


----------



## Gar (22 February 2008)

Your general well-being is momentarily mediocre :disgust:
Tendancy: Its getting better 

Physical: You feel tired and drained. Avoid exerting yourself... Yep sounds good 

Emotional: Back down, if you can. Avoid contacting people you have plans with, because you won't make the best impression... bah its friday, I never make good impressions on fridays :alcohol: 

Intellectual: Your intellect and dicision making skills are admirable. brain twisters are no problem for you... Lets hope so, it could be an interesting day


----------



## Aviator33 (22 February 2008)

Gar said:


> ... bah its friday, I never make good impressions on fridays :alcohol:





HAHAHAHAHA, cracked me up Gar.

But I must say, it looks pretty accurate to me. Got me in one: 
*"Intellectual: Your brain is in stand-by mode"*


----------



## Julia (22 February 2008)

Hmm, completely out of whack for me.  I feel better in every sense today than I have for months!


----------



## noirua (26 February 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.



Now we move on a little with charts:  http://www.facade.com/biorhythm/


----------



## Prospector (26 February 2008)

Sheesh, according to the original link I am close to death today.....

General well being - momentarily bad and declining rapidly
Physical - you feel beaten and like reclining all day.  If you can, do it
Emotional - back down and avoid contact with people
Intellectual - creative period is over. Stand by mode.


Think I will just crawl back to bed.........


----------



## Julia (26 February 2008)

Prospector said:


> Sheesh, according to the original link I am close to death today.....
> 
> General well being - momentarily bad and declining rapidly
> Physical - you feel beaten and like reclining all day.  If you can, do it
> ...



Gee, Prospector.  Looks like it's all over for you!
And to think you were once a fully functioning, intelligent human being.


----------



## Julia (26 February 2008)

Just to demonstrate that I have a completely open mind about this stuff (?)I've accessed the latest link for the biorrhythm charts.  
Apparently today, although my intellect is functioning reasonably well, my passion level is well below average!

It's a little disconcerting to note that in the list supplied of celebrities with whom I have biorrhythms in common is Britney Spears!


----------



## Prospector (26 February 2008)

Julia said:


> It's a little disconcerting to note that in the list supplied of celebrities with whom I have biorrhythms in common is Britney Spears!




Oh Julia, there are so many lines I could use right now.....


----------



## Julia (26 February 2008)

Prospector said:


> Oh Julia, there are so many lines I could use right now.....



Yeah, right.  Good to see you displaying tactful restraint!


----------



## Nyden (26 February 2008)

Your general well-being is momentarily moderate.
Tendency: It's getting better. You have a critical curve today!

Physical: You feel tired and drained. Avoid exerting yourself. Today your barometer of emotions
is jumping from high to very low. Take it easy and have a cup of tea; tomorrow is another day.
Thinking logical? No problem! Just finish the pending tasks in time so you don't have to do them things are worse

Nice to see things are to get worse! Then again, I really shouldn't be fretting, or typing, for that matter. I should be in bed, resting, as I just feel so tired, & drained.


 ... :


----------



## Mouse (26 February 2008)

Prospector said:


> Sheesh, according to the original link I am close to death today.....
> 
> General well being - momentarily bad and declining rapidly
> Physical - you feel beaten and like reclining all day.  If you can, do it
> ...




Ack, move over Prospector!

General well being - momentarily quite bad
Tendency: declining and getting worse promptly
Physical - you feel tired and drained avoid exerting yourself
Emotional - you feel unsettled and restless.  Don't plan any affairs of the heart in the next few days.
Intellectual - Making resolutions?  Even if you could you better do it later.

That's gotta be the most depressing thing I've read in ages.

Compare it to my horoscope (Libra) on Yahoo .. 

So by now you should be getting an idea of how much others appreciate you and what you have to offer. And the best news of all is that you pretty much don't have to do anything except Be Yourself (that old chestnut) in order to win yet more of their love or approval or both. So don't be scared if and when you hit the odd rough patch of the road of life. Of course there will be problems, but as you should be starting to realise, there are much greater forces than you might have ever imagined making sure you don't go too far wrong.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## korrupt_1 (26 February 2008)

Really... is this stuff for real? Is there actually some science or something behind it all? 

Anyway, it must be serrious stuff cos my Digital STB has a bio-rythm function built into it... (also tetris and 'snakes')... totally bizzare thing to put on at TV receiver if you ask me....

BTW, it says I'm MOMENTARILY FANTASTIC... but to be honest... i feel like $h!t.


----------



## imaginator (26 February 2008)

I know some people who swear by this and they plot their biorhythms 3 months in advance and plan their important tasks for their optimum days.

I didn't believe it but she charted a compatibility of me and one of my old gf. It was right. Physical high, Personality high, Emotional low, but Intellectual low. No wonder all aspect was great except we couldn't think in the same wavelength and couldn't understand each other.

Does anyone know how to use the one in facade.com?

When checking compatibility with someone, is it true that it is ideal to ahev the 2 person's Personality, Intellectual, Physical as high as possible, while Emotional as low as possible?

I heard someone say Emotional should be low so that you can relax with the person. Emotional high means lots of friction?


----------



## Julia (26 February 2008)

imaginator said:


> I didn't believe it but she charted a compatibility of me and one of my old gf. It was right. Physical high, Personality high, Emotional low, but Intellectual low. No wonder all aspect was great except we couldn't think in the same wavelength and couldn't understand each other.




So, if you just rely on your hormones and the gym you should do just fine.
Just don't stop to think about why the good bits are good.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2008)

Your life depends on checking your biorhythms daily?
A new more accurate site, so they say:  http://biorhythms.perbang.dk/

Or the simple link:  http://www.bio-chart.com
and http://www.facade.com/biorhythm/


----------



## justjohn (27 February 2008)

Well at least I found my Chinese zodiac is a rat(explains a lot of things) but like the rest of you ASF people back to bed looks the only option I have:goodnight:bekloppt:


----------



## ZacR (27 February 2008)

Gar - LMAO 

I was suprised - mine was pretty much spot on !


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

noirua said:


> Your life depends on checking your biorhythms daily?
> A new more accurate site, so they say:  http://biorhythms.perbang.dk/
> 
> Or the simple link:  http://www.bio-chart.com
> and http://www.facade.com/biorhythm/




The weekend has arrived at last but will you make it to Monday morning.  Without the help of your biorhthm chart you may not.


----------



## agro (1 March 2008)

Emotions - Critical

pretty much sums up monday for me


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.




Investing in stocks and shares is a dodgy business, especially without a biorythmic check.

I'm about to be full of VIM and VIGOR, how about you?


----------



## noirua (12 August 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.



I get the feeling you're not checking your biorythms before you start out each day!


----------



## noirua (17 August 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.



Come along now, before you set foot outside this morning check those "BIORYTHMS".  Infact it may be best to stay indoors, but then, it could be a great day for you.


----------



## noirua (18 August 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.



Disaster may be about to befall you this evening. Or, it may be your greatest day yet. Always check your reading lest...


----------



## Julia (18 August 2008)

Noirua, are you still into astrology?

If you are, what do you see ahead for Librans?


----------



## noirua (20 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Noirua, are you still into astrology?
> 
> If you are, what do you see ahead for Librans?



Hi Julia, I must get round to doing this again.  Biorythms are a more proven method though.


----------



## Julia (20 August 2008)

Hi Noirua, the astrology stuff was a bit of fun.
It would be interesting to know what percentage of ASF members actually believe in astrological forecasts.  I can't say I do for a moment.
But the typically ascribed characteristics applying to each star sign do seem to be reflected in most people.   You might like to put up a thread with a poll on this?


----------



## rub92me (25 August 2008)

Apparently I'm on an intellectual high and an emotional low today. Before I decided to check I felt really dumb and happy. Go figure.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Hi Noirua, the astrology stuff was a bit of fun.
> It would be interesting to know what percentage of ASF members actually believe in astrological forecasts.  I can't say I do for a moment.
> But the typically ascribed characteristics applying to each star sign do seem to be reflected in most people.   You might like to put up a thread with a poll on this?



Hi Julia, I'm not really into polls as most seem to leave out the alternative I would have voted for.

I was looking in my crystal ball and I saw that everyone who votes for Aussiestockforums at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
will have a very much improved year in the rest of 2008.  I suppose, if you do the right thing you can expect just rewards along the line. "Yes, just do it", I say, nothing to lose and, maybe, all to gain. Such are crystal balls.


----------



## Aboundz (30 August 2008)

Hey I just checked mine. 
Physical 100%
Spiritual 95%
Intellectual -99%
Aesthetic -100%
How do I feel?  Being fit and godly does NOT compensate for being dumb and ugly. Hope this cycle moves on soon.


----------



## Julia (30 August 2008)

noirua said:


> H
> I was looking in my crystal ball and I saw that everyone who votes for Aussiestockforums at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> will have a very much improved year in the rest of 2008.  I suppose, if you do the right thing you can expect just rewards along the line. "Yes, just do it", I say, nothing to lose and, maybe, all to gain. Such are crystal balls.



Wow, Noirua, I'm just staggered by your amazing powers!


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Wow, Noirua, I'm just staggered by your amazing powers!



The powers are in bio-rhythms and, of course, looking  into the crystal ball and seeing the facts so clearly amongst the mists of time:  http://www.bio-chart.com

Then go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
If you don't have an illustrious Crystal Ball like myself, then I can tell you what it says, "Your future in 2008 will become much improved on voting for Aussie Stock Forums" - what else can I say, well, "go for it".


----------



## noirua (1 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The powers are in bio-rhythms and, of course, looking  into the crystal ball and seeing the facts so clearly amongst the mists of time:  http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> Then go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> If you don't have an illustrious Crystal Ball like myself, then I can tell you what it says, "Your future in 2008 will become much improved on voting for Aussie Stock Forums" - what else can I say, well, "go for it".



Glancing in my crystal ball, quickly, I can see, that in the next 36 hours, all those voting for "Aussie Stock Forums" at "Compare Shares", in the above link, can expect a very pleasant surprise quite shortly.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Glancing in my crystal ball, quickly, I can see, that in the next 36 hours, all those voting for "Aussie Stock Forums" at "Compare Shares", in the above link, can expect a very pleasant surprise quite shortly.



Only about 7 hours left to vote:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (3 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The powers are in bio-rhythms and, of course, looking  into the crystal ball and seeing the facts so clearly amongst the mists of time:  http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> Then go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> If you don't have an illustrious Crystal Ball like myself, then I can tell you what it says, "Your future in 2008 will become much improved on voting for Aussie Stock Forums"...



Despite everything we're still second, CAN YOU HELP!


----------



## noirua (3 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The powers are in bio-rhythms and, of course, looking  into the crystal ball and seeing the facts so clearly amongst the mists of time:  http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> Then go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> If you don't have an illustrious Crystal Ball like myself, then I can tell you what it says, "Your future in 2008 will become much improved on voting for Aussie Stock Forums" - what else can I say, well, "go for it".



A message that one forum, in desperation to stay ahead, is sending their members emails to get them to vote for them.

TIME TO TAKE THE STRAIN.
Yes, a few more votes needed, to prevent them getting away, before ASF moves ahead - needs your help now:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.



Have you checked your biorythms today or indeed for tomorrow or visited http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

YOUR VOTED IS NEEDED, a bit desperately infact, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agro (10 September 2008)

do people actually beleive this bs


----------



## noirua (11 September 2008)

agro said:


> do people actually beleive this bs



Hi agro, Good Grief!  Everyone who's anyone believes that ASF can win the vote this year.  Shame on you
Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (11 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi agro, Good Grief!  Everyone who's anyone believes that ASF can win the vote this year.  Shame on you
> Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Check your biorythms today, after you have voted, you new that of course anyway. Then its:  http://www.bio-chart.com

Have a good day guys, the rest of it that is - cheers.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The powers are in bio-rhythms and, of course, looking  into the crystal ball and seeing the facts so clearly amongst the mists of time:  http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> Then go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> If you don't have an illustrious Crystal Ball like myself, then I can tell you what it says, "Your future in 2008 will become much improved on voting for Aussie Stock Forums" - what else can I say, well, "go for it".




Some Japanese and Polish people will not go out on that fateful day when all three biorhythm factors are at their low point.
Anyway, go and vote first, for ASF of course, and get your readings afterwards, good day guys


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Some Japanese and Polish people will not go out on that fateful day when all three biorhythm factors are at their low point.
> Anyway, go and vote first, for ASF of course, and get your readings afterwards, good day guys




Yes indeed, check those biorythms before you venture out this morning.
If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

http://www.bio-chart.com


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



I get the feeling that most are failing to check their biorhythms. Come to think of it, I've forgotten myself.
Heavens, it's a "quite bad" result, but getting better promptly.


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorhythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Here is your biorhythm check.


----------



## noirua (1 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Links above, both so very important, seriously, thanks again guys


----------



## noirua (3 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorhythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Two very important links.  The first for ASF and the second, a you really do need to know.


----------



## noirua (3 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorhythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Should you be out today? Well, check your biorhythms and see.

Should you vote for ASF today, "oh yes!", at the above link.


----------



## noirua (4 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorhythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



To be on the safe side check out your biorhythms on the above link. ***By the way, there is an opportunity to vote for ASF as well.***  Splendid thx


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you checked your biorythms today or indeed for tomorrow or visited http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> YOUR VOTED IS NEEDED, a bit desperately infact, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not quite desperate now but will be glad to see you over there voting.
http://www.bio-chart.com  Yes, check it out, always worth a look.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorhythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.



However, you should first vote for ASF first at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
thus being protected from any poor reading.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2008)

noirua said:


> However, you should first vote for ASF first at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> thus being protected from any poor reading.



Your biorhythms are at http://www.bio-chart.com

*You can also vote at the link at the top - grat's thanks


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

*Re: Biorhythms - Check yours everyday at ASF*



noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> You should check your biorhythms everyday and some consider this to be of life and death importance. Some companies in Japan will not allow their staff to do certain things if their biorhythmetic readings are poor.
> 
> To start, in a simple form, without involving wave calculations etc.,  you can check the above link.




Before heading off to check your biorhythms, head along to the following link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs your votes - cheers.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

*Re: Biorhythms - Check yours everyday at ASF*



noirua said:


> Before heading off to check your biorhythms, head along to the following link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs your votes - cheers.



http://www.bio-chart.com for your day ahead.
Please don't forget to vote though, many thanks


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

*Re: Biorhythms - Check yours everyday at ASF*



noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com for your day ahead.
> Please don't forget to vote though, many thanks http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Doing a might better now, BUT mustn't let this one slip - t'anks a lot


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 October 2008)

Keeps asking for my weight and when I put it in... tells me only one person at a time on the scales


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Don't forget to check your biorhythms for the weekend.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, check those biorythms before you venture out this morning.
> If they're not good, then stay in all day with ASF. Then you may be kind enough to vote for them at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> http://www.bio-chart.com




The way things are going, checking biorhythms seems a reasonable exercise, and it cost nothing at ASF. Don't forget the link above, as ASF needs your vote over the rest of this weekend.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> I suppose, if you do the right thing you can expect just rewards along the line. "Yes, we should do it", I say, nothing to lose and, maybe, all to gain. Such are crystal balls.




...and after voting, try the biorhythm link at http://www.bio-chart.com


----------



## noirua (27 October 2008)

noirua said:


> ...and after voting, try the biorhythm link at http://www.bio-chart.com




Voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html - Aussie Stock Forums - thank yee


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html - Aussie Stock Forums - thanking you




After voting try http://www.bio-chart.com


----------



## noirua (29 October 2008)

noirua said:


> After voting try http://www.bio-chart.com



 ...and never go out without checking your biorhythms.

...and if you've forgotten to vote for ASF here is the link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (31 October 2008)

noirua said:


> After voting try http://www.bio-chart.com



Please vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Please vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



and then it's off to Http://www.bio-chart.com to see how today will go for you. Mine is so bad, it seems, having a cup of tea is all I can do.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

noirua said:


> ...and never go out without checking your biorhythms:  http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> ...and if you've forgotten to vote for ASF here is the link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote in the forum election, cheers.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote in the forum election, cheers.



Have you checked your biorhythms and voted for the first time for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
http://www.bio-chart.com


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you checked your biorhythms and voted for the first time for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Just arrived at ASF or an occasional visitor. Well, you may have missed the chance to vote for ASF and most importantly, checked your biorhythms.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you checked your biorhythms and voted for the first time for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Check your biorhythms for the weekend ahead and a memory jog for those who have not voted yet.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you checked your biorhythms and voted for the first time for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com




Seem to be stuck a bit on the voting and unable to get close to 40%. Can you help by spending a moment at compareshares, voting for Aussie Stock Forums at the above link - cheers


----------



## noirua (9 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you checked your biorhythms and voted for the first time for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com



Maybe it is peoples biorhythms that are preventing them from voting this weekend.  So best, vote first for ASF, THEN check your biorhythms.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Maybe it is peoples biorhythms that are preventing them from voting this weekend.  So best, vote first for ASF, THEN check your biorhythms.



http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
http://www.bio-chart.com


----------



## noirua (11 November 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com



First link above is an opportunity to show your support for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) by voting at compareshares - thank you.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com



At least we can check our biorhythms and vote for ASF at the above links.


----------



## noirua (17 November 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> http://www.bio-chart.com




After being kind enough to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at the compareshares link, check your biorhythms at the above link - Thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (18 November 2008)

noirua said:


> After being kind enough to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at the compareshares link, check your biorhythms at the above link - Thanks




Hey Noirua, you dont happen to own this biorhythms website do you?:


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> Hey Noirua, you dont happen to own this biorhythms website do you?:



Sadly, I don't own any websites or have any interests whatsoever in any of them.  As to setting up a website, I'm virtually clueless on the subject, such is life.

However, I do have your interests to heart in the subject of biorhythms and voting for ASF.  

To vote for ASF at compareshares. please go to:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
We need 38% as soon as possible.:aus:

As to biorhythms, if you don't follow these then, yes, you could be doomed. Some Japanese companies will not allow employees to do certain jobs if their bio readings are poor. Why?  Because you or others will be in danger, TAKE HEED  :wreath


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

noirua said:


> I  have your interests to heart in the subject of biorhythms and voting for ASF.
> 
> To vote for ASF at compareshares, please go to: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> We need 38% as soon as possible.:aus:
> ...



http://www.bio-chart.com

...and above you will notice the compareshares link.  Have you voted yet? Well, the link will take you to the voting forum, where ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs you.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2008)

noirua said:


> http://www.bio-chart.com
> 
> ...and below you will notice the compareshares link.  Have you voted yet? Well, the link will take you to the voting forum, where ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs you.



http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (8 April 2018)

Anyway, that is quite a result for AussieStockForms and an enormous recovery:
Http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (8 April 2018)

Back to biorhythms:
http://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1340246447
https://www.bio-chart.com
https://www.biorhythm-calculator.net

Yes, I'm down as physical at -1.0. Quite right as I feel like something the sea has washed up.
All the results at http://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1340246447 are spot on.


----------

